# What about your Grandmaster do you like?



## Master Todd Miller (Apr 8, 2005)

I would be interested to hear what the Masters of this forum like about their Grandmaster/Headmaster?

For instance is it that they have great skill or they are very kind?  They give more than they take?

You get the idea.

Take care


----------



## glad2bhere (Apr 8, 2005)

I had one of these "awakening" experiences with this question as until I actual dug into my experiences I had not realized that all three of my teachers have an identical attitude. 

Sure, I can say that I have had the honor of training with GM Koo for my sword training. And yes, I can claim GM Myung as my Hapkido teacher. And yes I can claim Dojunim Kim as my Hapkiyusool teacher, but I never realized that all three of these men share an identical attitude. All three of these gentlemen do what they do (and do it very well, I might add) but with practically no concern for the judgments or conclusions of others. This is a bit odd when bumped up against a lot of the interactions we see here in the States. Here, it seems like so much of the interaction relates to ones' image. But, it is nothing at all to approach one of these men and point out some aspect of their art and, effectively, have them "shrug". I find no effort to be apologists for what they do or how they do it. They have this quiet power of their convictions that they express through their teaching with no concern for how what they do might be gauged against someone elses' efforts. AND what I really LIKE is that the WAY they express themselves makes me want to keep shooting for the same star even if I continually fall short time and again. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## zac_duncan (Apr 8, 2005)

Obviously, I am not a master and I have not have the opportunity (yet) to work with a grandmaster. But I can answer this question in regards to the highest ranked master I've worked with, Master Frank Babcock, 7th dahn.

 Master Babcock's generosity in sharing his knowledge is remarkable. He has never, EVER asked for anything (other than dedication and seriousness) in exchange for training. He gives what he gives to help those of us who want to learn. Every training session with this man results in a true and lasting improvement in skill.

 In addition to his instruction, Master Babcock hurts like hell on the mat. Attacking him is like trying to fight smoke and the gears of the machine simultaneously. You find it's impossible to get a peice of him but as you stick your hand in, you realize your mistake. And oh boy, what a mistake that is...


 As I say, I've never worked with a grandmaster before, but being that Master Babcock is a student of GM Myung Kwan Sik, I can only imagine the skill of GM Myung. I only hope that if I dedicate my life to this art that I can approach the skill of these men. 

  10 years down, a lifetime to go.

  -zac


----------



## American HKD (Apr 10, 2005)

glad2bhere said:
			
		

> I had one of these "awakening" experiences with this question as until I actual dug into my experiences I had not realized that all three of my teachers have an identical attitude.
> 
> Sure, I can say that I have had the honor of training with GM Koo for my sword training. And yes, I can claim GM Myung as my Hapkido teacher. And yes I can claim Dojunim Kim as my Hapkiyusool teacher, but I never realized that all three of these men share an identical attitude. All three of these gentlemen do what they do (and do it very well, I might add) but with practically no concern for the judgments or conclusions of others. This is a bit odd when bumped up against a lot of the interactions we see here in the States. Here, it seems like so much of the interaction relates to ones' image. But, it is nothing at all to approach one of these men and point out some aspect of their art and, effectively, have them "shrug". I find no effort to be apologists for what they do or how they do it. They have this quiet power of their convictions that they express through their teaching with no concern for how what they do might be gauged against someone elses' efforts. AND what I really LIKE is that the WAY they express themselves makes me want to keep shooting for the same star even if I continually fall short time and again. FWIW.
> 
> ...


Bruce, that's how a real master should act regardless of style, I'd call that maturity and security in thier Art.

I would have to say the same for my teachers as well.


----------



## Drac (Apr 23, 2005)

Grandmaster John Pellegrini is my Grandmaster and I like EVERYTHING about him.


----------



## hwarang (May 26, 2005)

im not a master but i am a direct pupil of grandmaster marshall p. gagne and i think he's more of a god then a man lol he's changed my life, before i met him i was dabbling in drugs but now im on my way to becoming a martial artist, and with luck own my own school hopefully


----------



## matt.m (Jul 14, 2006)

My dad is a hapkido master.  My current instructor is a GM in Tae Kwon Do and a hapkido master.  The other hapkido teacher is a 4th dan that I work with.

Each one has there strong point.  However, the ideas are all the same.  The attitudes are all the same in respect to the technique.  That is what I enjoy about Moo Sul Kwan Hapkido.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jul 14, 2006)

My Grandmaster is JR West, 8th dan, based in Jackson, Miss. I don't work directly with him because I live so far away but have gone to several of his Hapkido seminars and worked with him there. He's a great role model and a great teacher. He can break the techniques down into terms that make it easy to learn and fun to practice. His Hapkido is beautiful, efficient, and deadly all at once! Check him out at www.hapkido.com.


----------

